
Married man’s death during sex on business trip ruled a ‘workplace accident’ - thomasjudge
https://nypost.com/2019/09/10/married-mans-death-during-sex-on-business-trip-ruled-a-workplace-accident/
======
zaroth
> _Any partners and children will receive a monthly benefit of up to 80
> percent of his salary until what would have been his retirement age and then
> a share of his pension._

The sex part is clickbait, but it sounds like in France, this applies if you
die for any reason (possibly excluding suicide?) during the time period you
happen to be on the business trip. That's a hell of a benefit for business
travel, to basically have a built-in life insurance policy like that.

In the US it's common for company issued life insurance to pay double if you
die on a business trip. It's common for companies to pay for group term life
insurance in the amount of 1 single year of salary, although some companies
make a thing out of providing much better coverage.

How much would this policy cost to buy on the open market? Well... a $50k
policy might cost ~$200/year (depends mostly on age). To insure someone
through retirement and pension, that's going to cost more like 15-20x that
amount. In that case, as you get older the policy price is probably constant
because the rating factor goes up while the total benefit amount goes down.

But that would be the cost to cover you for the whole year, not just while
you're traveling. So adjust down for the time period not traveling, and then
maybe back up because you're more likely to die while traveling? Eh, this is
too complex to hand waive a decent answer.

------
cabaalis
> Any partners and children will receive a monthly benefit of up to 80 percent
> of his salary until what would have been his retirement age and then a share
> of his pension.

Wow. Good for them, but I don't see how policies like this are tenable for a
large population.

~~~
seren
This is a big incentive for companies to reduce workplace accident.

IIRC there is also a tax or contribution that is directly linked to the number
of accident per employee per year.

